# Betty White - Kalender Girl mit 88



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2010)

Betty White - Kalender Girl mit 88

Sie ist die wohl coolste Oma Hollywoods. „Golden Girl“ Betty White könnte es sich längst zu Hause auf der Couch bequem machen und die Füße hochlegen. Aber von wegen – die Karriere der 88-jährigen Schauspielerin kommt noch einmal so richtig in Fahrt! Betty ist jetzt das wohl älteste Kalender Girl der Filmmetropole.

Auf dem kultverdächtigen „The Betty White Calendar 2011“ wird die alte Dame als „America`s Favorite Pin Up“ betitelt. Wie bitte? Ja, richtig gelesen. Auf 12 Monate verteilt, wird uns ein „Best of“ der lustigen Dame serviert. Sie posiert mit ihren geliebten Tieren, ist auf Archivbildern zu bewundern und – jetzt kommt der Clou - Betty posiert mit halbnackten jungen Burschen, zum Beispiel auf dem März-Bild zu bewundern. Kultverdächtige Aufnahmen.

Die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf gehen an die Tierschutzorganisation „Morris Animal Foundation“, für die sich Betty White stark macht. Ab September wandert der „The Betty White Calendar 2011“ für 12,99 Dollar über die Ladentheken.



​
*Is ne lustige Idee 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## neman64 (10 Juli 2010)

Ob die Männer von Betty etwas wollen ist fraglich.

:thx:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (11 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2010)

scheint mir was für amon zu sein *duckundwech*  :thx:


----------

